# Piedmont saugeye tournament April 22nd



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The Eastern Ohio saugeye club will be having our first saugeye tournament of the year on April 22nd at Piedmont lake.
Renolds boat ramp
630 am sign up
7am take off
3:30 pm weight in
6 fish limit
Half pound deduction per dead fish
One or two persons per boat
40 dollar entry fee
Optional 10 dollar big fish pot
100% payback!!!!!
No membership fee due on your first tournament you fish.
If you decide to fish more than one tournament 20 dollar membership fee.


----------



## Targa (May 10, 2013)

Did the fees go up this year? The club rules and regulations that was mailed to me states $40.00 per boat?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

My bad, yes it's 40 per boat and optional 10 dollar big fish pot. I don't know what I was thinking. I will change that in post


----------



## Walleyedude (Apr 23, 2017)

Any results from this tourney? # of boats, winning weights?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

My partner and I had got 1st and big fish with 4 fish. Big fish was 1.5 lbs. 2nd had 3 fish and 3rd had 3 fish. Piedmont lake is not known for giants and it showed on tourny day. Everyone mentioned they caught a ton of fish bit most were in the 12 to 14.5 inch range. The cold front hurt the bite. The short fish was still hungry but keepers were off the banks in 8 to 10 foot in a neutral mood. We do not get great turnouts on the 9.9 lakes. We only had 5 boats show up.


----------

